# ghost writers of ars antiqua no ones know who wrote them not even is provenance?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*ghost writers of ars antiqua no ones know who wrote them not even is true origin*

Im looking for lovely etherical galactic polyphony celestial harmony trought vocal music of ars antiqua,that is anonymous and is incredible but the piece has a name like a mass or motets, please telel me lady and gentelman what im looking for please??
:tiphat:


----------

